# "Chinese Take-Out" has a whole new meaning...



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2007)

... when it involves taking out satellites in space.  

http://www.slate.com/id/2157855/?GT1=9010

China recently joined a very select group of countries that  can target satellites, another strategic iintelligence/information warfare planning consideration.


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2007)

Super..... The ability to cripple our infrastructure without ever leaving home.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 20, 2007)

I broke out laughing when I heard this. "The US wants to know why they are doing this?" Well you have 3 guesses and first 2 don't count


----------



## Sdiver (Jan 20, 2007)

Once again, China positions her Chess pieces, while we're off playing checkers.  :doh:


----------



## Queen Beach (Jan 20, 2007)

Sdiver said:


> Once again, China positions her Chess pieces, while we're off playing checkers.  :doh:




Don't be so sure we are just off playing checkers!  ;)

I'm more concerned about space debris...It's a virtual junk yard up there now....and we start blowing up shit...it is only going to get worse.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Jan 22, 2007)

So that's one number 21... you want white or fried rice with your ASAT system parity?  

No Coke, only Pepsi... :)


----------



## pegasus (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure what to make of this latest report. The test may not have been done under government control? :uhh: 

http://www.defensetech.org/archives/003195.html


Yup - proverbial Junk Yard. Why can't we use the CanadArm to toss some of this stuff to another galaxy? Link


----------



## 104TN (Jan 23, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> No Coke, only Pepsi... :)



LMMFAO.


----------



## augcog (Apr 30, 2007)

could make NIXON greatest Prez of 20th Century...


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2007)

pegasus said:


> Not sure what to make of this latest report. The test may not have been done under government control? :uhh:
> 
> http://www.defensetech.org/archives/003195.html
> 
> ...



Cause up here in Canada, we haven't designed the ShopVac attachment for the CanadaArm. ;) We'll get to that after we fine tune the keg tap attachment. :cool:


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 7, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> Don't be so sure we are just off playing checkers!  ;)
> 
> I'm more concerned about space debris...It's a virtual junk yard up there now....and we start blowing up shit...it is only going to get worse.




Nasa Moves Satellite to Avoid A-Sat Debris



> WASHINGTON —  Flight controllers at NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center, Greenbelt, Md., had to maneuver the Terra environmental spacecraft in late June to avoid orbital debris created by the Jan. 11 test of a Chinese anti-satellite (A-Sat) weapon.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 7, 2007)

We need to revamp the Star Wars program from the Reagan era


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 7, 2007)

I still want the satellites they had in "Enemy of the State."


----------

